# 1973 datsun 610 2 door



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

ok this will be long. my dad used to own and race datuns 510's then 200sx's in scca. he knows these cars like the back of his hand. i have a nissan 200sx se-r right now and i love nissan/datsun. a guy that he is great friends with is getting rid of all sorts of stuff that he has saved over the years. he has given the chance for my dad to take the following...

1973 Datsun 610 2 door in good condition
an l16 built engine in the car currently with many modifications holly weber carbs and all the good stuff
a l20b engine that bolts right in the car
4 speed rebuilt tranny with new synchros 
5 speed rebuilt tranny (both are manual)
all the suspension and drivetrain mounts have been changed to the hard plastic
tokico struts and springs are on the car
2.5 exhaust on the car
3 or 4 SETS of wheels to go with the car

and all of this for free. may i say hello to the world of classic datsun.  any helpful websties or owners clubs or datsun forums would be great place for me to start browsing around. thanks.


----------

